# App for PBS streaming?



## pkyzivat

I would like to have a TiVo app for PBS streaming.

I don't know how that happens? I made a query to PBS about it, and they answered:

"Unfortunately we do not have a PBS app or plans for a PBS app on TiVo. Our PBS app is only supported on Roku, Chromecast, Apple TV, and Amazon Firestick."

Who does these apps?


----------



## pfiagra

pkyzivat said:


> I would like to have a TiVo app for PBS streaming.
> 
> I don't know how that happens? I made a query to PBS about it, and they answered:
> 
> "Unfortunately we do not have a PBS app or plans for a PBS app on TiVo. Our PBS app is only supported on Roku, Chromecast, Apple TV, and Amazon Firestick."
> 
> Who does these apps?


You can access some PBS content now through Plex.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10677471#post10677471


----------



## waynomo

My understanding is the content provider produces the app. HBO created HBOGO for TiVo, etc.


----------



## NashGuy

If you happen to have Amazon Prime, there's some fairly recent PBS content available there.


----------



## tenthplanet

Just pick up a used or refurbished Apple TV, faster than waiting for a Tivo app
that may never arrive. It's what I use.


----------

